# Hot Water Heater Draining



## AWD_GS (Oct 4, 2015)

New to home ownership and trying to learn to do things around the house myself to not only 1 save money but to help learn how to do things. One thing I've read is about water sediment in tanks and flushing them. How often should a tank be flushed?  I have a hook up at the bottom of my tank and an utility sink next to it in the basement for draining. Just curious on how often it should be done. 

Thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 5, 2015)

I flush mine about once a year, mark the calendar to remind you, but remember, it's a water heater, you heat cold water not hot...


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 5, 2015)

I know people that flush them once a year as oldog mentioned and personally have never flushed mine out. At my old house I opened mine once or twice and never saw anything coming out except water so I figured what was the point. The new old house I&#8217;m in now has very good quality city water and had an old tank I was going to replace until I lit it up and it worked fine so I left it. I haven&#8217;t opened it yet and it&#8217;s been working for us for a couple years now. I&#8217;m half afraid to open it as with my luck it will then leak or something so I&#8217;m going by the old adage &#8220;Let an Oldog lie.&#8221; Pun intended.


----------



## havasu (Oct 5, 2015)

I agree with Bud. Unless you have a brass spigot installed on the W/H, I won't take the chance with that cheap plastic valve and won't open it.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 5, 2015)

Drain the heater and replace that plastic drain with a 3/4 inch brass full port ball valve with a threaded male nipple. Chunks of calcium can get bigger than the small outlet that is on the plastic valve thus leading you to believe that the tank has been emptied. Refill with a few minutes of water and drain again. Continue until clear. Filter the outlet of the hose to see what your getting out of the bottom of the tank.


----------



## frodo (Oct 5, 2015)

kok328 said:


> Drain the heater and replace that plastic drain with a 3/4 inch brass full port ball valve with a threaded male nipple. Chunks of calcium can get bigger than the small outlet that is on the plastic valve thus leading you to believe that the tank has been emptied. Refill with a few minutes of water and drain again. Continue until clear. Filter the outlet of the hose to see what your getting out of the bottom of the tank.




DING DING DING>   Winner winner  chicken Dinner !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:beer:::beer::


----------



## havasu (Oct 5, 2015)

On the new electric W/H at my vacation home, the cheap plastic pipe that allows the cheap, plastic spigot to be threaded on was screwed and glued. Using a wrench, torqued the spigot so much that I was fearful it was going to break, leaving me with a tank I would have to replace. Just throwing this out for when you have to select a new water heater...


----------



## nealtw (Oct 5, 2015)

Out here we are always told to drain a bucket every year and few people bother and the tanks last just long enough to clear the warrentee. But we do have very good water.


----------



## AWD_GS (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I did drain a bit around this time last year when I was hearing water noises coming from the pipes around the heater. I drained a good bit and it was all clear so I didn't think I needed to do anymore.  I'll keep the brass fitting in mind as mine is a plastic fitting now. Thanks everyone!


----------



## DFBonnett (Oct 7, 2015)

havasu said:


> I agree with Bud. Unless you have a brass spigot installed on the W/H, I won't take the chance with that cheap plastic valve and won't open it.



This^. A neighbor decided to flush his water heater on a Sunday when nothing here is open because of the blue laws. 
The cheap valve wouldn't shut off after being opened. Fortunately, I had some parts in the two 5 gallon buckets of miscellaneous  plumbing fittings I've accumulated over the years and that got the leak stopped so they could have hot water.
Rule #1 Never let your neighbors know that you have any skills other than watering the lawn because they knock on your door at dinner time after you've had a few beers and just want to relax.
Rule #2 See rule #1


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 7, 2015)

DFBonnett said:


> This^. A neighbor decided to flush his water heater on a Sunday when nothing here is open because of the blue laws.
> The cheap valve wouldn't shut off after being opened. Fortunately, I had some parts in the two 5 gallon buckets of miscellaneous  plumbing fittings I've accumulated over the years and that got the leak stopped so they could have hot water.
> Rule #1 Never let your neighbors know that you have any skills other than watering the lawn because they knock on your door at dinner time after you've had a few beers and just want to relax.
> Rule #2 See rule #1




Nominated for Post Of The Day. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## havasu (Oct 7, 2015)

it was also bad that my friends knew I was a cop. Any type of dispute landed them at my front door seeking legal advice. Should have charged them a consultation fee!


----------

